# Hunting "groups" or "teams"



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in grand forks and I am pretty much a one man hunting operation, I have heard talk about hunting groups where you have to get accepted into them. Just wondering if anyone else has heard of or belongs to any and if so how do you join


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

It took me 100 spankings by each member to get into my hunting group but it was well worth the initiation.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

lol not sure I wanna belong to a group that initiates members with spankings


----------



## CaseyU (Sep 16, 2007)

hey buddy, i was in a hunting group for a while, but i got in just because i am a very good caller!! it was fun while it lasted but now enjoy taking my little brother and cousins out more! most hunting groups unless they are close friends you will have to pay to be in! or share costs in things like leases or rights! which is cool! it's def. worth it if you get in a good group!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Um, I just though people went hunting with their buddies and family members... What is this stuff coming to?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Um, I just though people went hunting with their buddies and family members... What is this stuff coming to?


Exactly...unless he's referring to guys that hunt together and give themselves a name???


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

CaseyU said:


> hey buddy, i was in a hunting group for a while, but i got in just because i am a very good caller!!


I don't know how to put this but I'm kind of a big deal . . . . . . .


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

whats with all the !!!!!!!
Anyway, I think hes talking about teams like SWAT..
maybe that is just those guys name, but that sounds like a team that people can join. Usually being a good caller gets you in with a lot of people.

If you need people to hunt with, just ask, theres a lot of guys on here that dont mind a new face. If your actually looking to join a group like that for some reason then I hope someone can help ya.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I would really like to give you an invitation to join my "team", but right now I have used up all of my salary cap putting gas in my truck. You might possibly get back to me before the trade deadline of Jan. 1. I could possibly be sending a couple of the guys on my roster back to the minor leagues if they can't learn to make better biscuts and carry more full bodies, to say nothing of their calling and shooting skills uke:

If it doesn't work out this year I will get back to you next spring because next year is a rebuilding year for us. It looks like I may have to be franchised because I too


> am a very good caller!!


 " which could cause me to be traded. Since I am also the owner, GM, and coach I don't know what that will mean for our future especially since I will be taking our catcher, Rainey,(1'8" 55lbs. likes to roll in dead animals and sniff butts) with me.

Stay with it though, I'm sure there is a team out there looking for what you bring to the table. You might consider getting an agent. I hear they can make you sound a lot more marketable to a prospective "team"


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess I don't see what the big hard on is for this guy's post. Its a simple question.

Yes some guys name their group of guys that hunt together.

Some of the groups will take a newbie guy out hunting with not problem.

Some are a tight nit group, the function as a well oiled machine and they are not willing to let a new guy in to ruin that.

Some watch the boards, look at your pictures, evaluate how you post and you may get a PM.

Some may have a iniciation process to help break down the barriers.

As far as having to pay to get in that may be in an area that all the land is leased up and you have to pay to play. (hope I never see that day).

Its just like a college fraternity in my opinion.

If your looking for others to hunt then post your real name, what kind of equipment you bring to the table, what your good at (calling, setting decoys) and what you are not so good at. Say if you can scout or maybe your in a jam because you have no wheels. Then I am sure you will get some invites.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Leave it to Leo to once again be the nice guy and the voice of reason. Good job Leo keep up the good work!!! You keep up this kind of good work and you will be the sites Ambassador, however they may ask you to curtail your table dancing activities to just your home, so as not mar the image of site. Hope to hear from you soon and possibly a little hunting or at least a beverage this fall. By the way we have been slowly adding to our decoy collection so we have been building a little better one as the funds allow us to add to it. We did all snow geese and no Canadas. Look forward to seeing you and maybe the gang?, this fall or as reality has it in a few weeks.

Later JD


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> you will be the sites Ambassador,


No I think I have burnt too many bridges for that.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

i guess i am just tired of all my "hunting buddies" just using me all they have to bring to the table is a 12 guage. I have been after them for 2 years to atleast buy a blind but that is too much to ask. Im not looking for any handouts i have a enclosed trailer 13 dozen decoys, blinds, guns, a dog and private land from michigan to cando. and just looking to hunt with guys that enjoy hunting as much as I do.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I moved up here this year for school, with no friends, or contacts. 
I now go out with justund, honkerexpress, shutt, and 2 other guys whose nodakoutdoors names i don't know yet.
We all have layout blinds, me and justund have 70 elite full bodies between the both of us, one of our other buddies is running a diesel chev 2500 four door with a 10 foot trailer and 120 bigfoots. 
Honkerexpress just bought a new trailer, has some pro grades but I am sure will be buying some more decoys.

Now I am always the one offering to have others hunt with us, but these guys kinda think we are full. So pm some of them and see what they think, I don't get out as much as I would like.
Like many on here know I always offer to go out with anyone on here that needs, or wants a new hunting buddy.
I have dealt with the friends that don't do anything ordeal, and it can be stressful to say the least.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I doubt that very much, in all seriousness with all of the things you do for the sport, and for individuals, and for the youth, you would be a great ambassador!!! Heck you even got us buying decoys and shooting over fields, I can't say that it has been an exclusive thing since there have been a few occasioins that we were not able to do what we had planned and had to revert to plan B,C,D, or E, to get in a little shooting, but for the most part you were pretty convincing. Look forward to meeting up with you soon.

Later JD


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry University, the trailer got put on the back burner till this spring/summer. Probably in time for spring goose season. But I did just buy a new pickup, lol. Went out and bought myself a f150 lariat supercrew. All loaded up. Pretty sweet azz truck. I am thinking me and justin are going scouting tonight. But in my opinion, we always have room for one more. Its always nice to get a newbie out. In other words someone to do the chit work, lol, just joking man, look forward to meeting you this weekend. I won't be out on saturday but I am driving back from st.cloud at 11 on saturday night to hunt on sunday morning, whoa, I am gonna be fricken tired, someone better bring the coffee, lol. Laters.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whats the best hunting group or "team " you can join?? easy...

Its full of great people who share your same interests. You can meet a bunch of new hunting buddies and best of all, you get to give something back...
Your local Delta Waterfowl Chapter... :beer:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Some are a tight nit group, the function as a well oiled machine and they are not willing to let a new guy in to ruin that.
> 
> .


exactly right. I know that when one of our guys goes scouting and tells me that they have a feed thats donkeykong, that it IS donkeykong. The guys that have come and gone and are no longer welcome to hunt with us are unreliable. Well oiled is the correct term.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Some are a tight nit group, the function as a well oiled machine and they are not willing to let a new guy in to ruin that.
> ...


Well said sir!

Lille for President :bowdown:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Lille, for real. How many spankings is it going to take to get me into ****? 
Trouble In the Stubble.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

you maguire? id say right around five good ones. bare azz of course. lol :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> you maguire? id say right around five good ones. bare azz of course. lol


Sheesh..That right there is a scary thought...!!Thanks for ruining my appetite Lille...  :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

lets be real here. PJ has a great azz......but who's looking. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> lets be real here. PJ has a great azz......but who's looking. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> lets be real here. PJ has a great azz......but who's looking. :lol:


True.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Uh, Can we get back to the Resident/Non-Resident bickering, it is easier to deal with than spankings!!!!   :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This would be a good time for Lyle to post up that picture of PJ in his wet scoobies, holding a dead rabbit. Probably the best picture of all time. :lol:


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought this was a hunting site, when did it turn into a message board for men who like to spank other men


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> lol not sure I wanna belong to a group that initiates members with spankings


kinky :wink:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

PJ when are you taking your two weeks? Let a brotha know so we can line up some danglevilles. :rock: :rock:


----------

